# Laden uns Speichern?



## Kyoko (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich programmiere gerade ne OS und habe endlich den Teil mit dem Ausgeben und Einlesen von Text hinter mir. Aber jetzt stehe ich vor einem Problem, wie kann ich Dateien von einer Diskett aus Laden IN C(++) oder AsM

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

Ist hier denn niemand?


----------

